# My BIG female guppy & gorgeous Lg cardinals



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I have 2 female guppies that are larger than my large adult cardinals ( which I just picked up recently from MrLimpet ) and almost 2x the size of my neons. Some random pictures of my shrimp too. Crs in a tank with cherries, and Primed tap water. Sorry... just learning how to add photos. lol









Crs mommas








Crs and Cherry babies








Berried Cherry


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice pics. Very nice tank!


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

